# Texas Flange Product Catalog



## رائد حيران (9 فبراير 2011)

يمكنك تحميل الكاتلوك الكامل الذي يحتوي على المواصفات القياسية (ANSI B16.5 ) وأبعاد الفلنجات والبراغي وغيرها من المعلومات المفيدة للمهتمين بالمواصفات القياسية للفلنجات من هذه الروابط 
www.texasflange.com/Texas Flange PDFs/Catalog.pdf 
www.texasflange.com/Texas Flange PDFs/Bolting Chart.pdf 
www.pipingdesigners.com/downloads/texas Catalog.pdf 

يرجى تثبيت الموضوع 
ويرجى الرد وإضافة تقييم 
ونتمنى لكم الاستفادة من الموضوع

:20:​


----------



## تولين (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## فراس555 (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع حلو و مفيد 
مشكووور على المجهود


----------



## A.salam Saileh (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي على مجهوداتك هل يمكن ان تزودني ب
Visual inspection list for pipes, valves pumps, etc
المطلوب مني اجراء فحص عيني على معدات تستلم لاول مره


----------



## sa'ad76 (18 يونيو 2011)

موضوع اكثير مهم وكثير من زملائنا يغفلون عن اهمية القدرة على اختيار النوع المناسب من الفلنجات ومواصفاتها للاسف . لذا اشكر جزيل الشكر على اضافة هذا الموضوع المهم وهو متناول يومي بالنسبة لي في العمل .


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

